# Bed Rails for Extra thick mattress?



## GabrielM

Our daughter has been sleeping with us since she outgrew her bassinet. Unfortunately the older she gets the more she tosses, turns and climbs while in her sleep. Not a huge deal when both my wife and I are in bed, but both of us being teachers there are a few nights a week where one of us is up late and not in bed. Our daughter has managed to roll away from whoever was sleeping and fall off the opposite side of the bed.

Wanting to stop this from ending in tragedy and to calm my wife's nerves I tried purchasing a bed rail only to come home, piece it together and see it barely peeked over our mattress. We many years ago purchased a pillow top mattress that apparently is fairly close to 18" when you account for the pillow top in terms of thickness. I was hoping someone may be able to point me towards a rail that might work for extra thick mattresses... google searching is pulling up nothing and when i thought I saw the possibility of purchasing a snug tuck pillow I followed the bread crumbs to some horror stories here about the business practices from the company...

So anyone that has first hand experience of a bed rail that would fit the bill or a snug tuck pillow their child has outgrown- please help me out!


----------



## chel

Thats really thick. You might want to look for adult bedrails. More money, but probably the only way to get more height


----------



## ashleyt

We do!!!! DH found one online designed for taller mattresses--like our huge pillowtop. I would tell you a brand and where to buy, but DS is currently aslp right next to said guard rail and I don't want to wake him. I will post back tomorrow to let you know....if you still need this info.


----------



## chel

Glad you found one that worked. My mattress is only 15" and rail that was 18" worked for me. My lo is older,so just needed that little bit she can roll up to


----------



## MrsGregory

I'm also interested in the rail for an extra-thick mattress...


----------



## To-Fu

You know what, we don't use those plastic bed rails at all and it's been great so far. I know of a couple different foam bumper systems and have tried them myself. They work with any mattress of any thickness.

http://www.gobedbug.com/

http://www.humanityorganics.com/humanity-family-sleeper.html

The GoBedBug bumpers are fantastic for travel, too!


----------



## ashleyt

Sorry it has taken so long. I've searched all over and there is no branding on our bedrail to know which one we have, and it's been 2yrs...I know DH ordered thru Amazon, and I'm nearly positive this is the one we have: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002VAF3Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1333128012&sr=8-1 We did have some issue w snugness but we put foam bumpers in the gap and it worked great. Our bed sits very high off the floor, and DS is crazy moving at night, so bumpers alone never felt safe for us. But hopefully this will be helpful to you if you are still in need.


----------



## ashleyt

Sorry it has taken so long. I've searched all over and there is no branding on our bedrail to know which one we have, and it's been 2yrs...I know DH ordered thru Amazon, and I'm nearly positive this is the one we have: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002VAF3Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1333128012&sr=8-1 We did have some issue w snugness but we put foam bumpers in the gap and it worked great. Our bed sits very high off the floor, and DS is crazy moving at night, so bumpers alone never felt safe for us. But hopefully this will be helpful to you if you are still in need.


----------

